# Three days On a House Boat in Corpus Christi, TX Bay



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Myself and 4 friends (maybe 5) are spending 3 days and 3 nights on a floating houseboat in Corpus Christi Bay (actually on the Crash Channels of the Upper Laguna Madre) later this month. Looking forward to a solid 3 days of 24 hr per day fishing fun. We have green lights to put in the water for attracting fish at night and the tides are the best for the whole month. I will try to get good pictures so I can post them for all to see. If you are a retired person in the Kerrville/San Antonio area and might like to join us PM me for the particulars. We can sleep up to 8 people on the houseboat and only have 5 slots filled. Cost for the 3 days is about $200.00 - 225.00 per person. All the guys going are good Christian guys who love to fish. No wild drinking or even mild drinking to be happening. All but one are non-smokers. See the boat at www.CaptainCarl.com .


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

sounded great till the no drinking part. 
I am sure you will have a great time, enjoy!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

THIS is me being very jealous.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great area...have a good time!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Trip starts next Tuesday. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome and fun trip. Hope you have a ball.


----------

